# HELP! where to have custom engraving



## Klepper (Sep 22, 2014)

I am looking to get a shot gun engraved. Nothing fancy. Just some initials and a small quote basically.
I live in Columbus, Ga. Anyone know of a reputable shop? I can travel if need be.


----------



## Bill Mc (Sep 25, 2014)

Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna has a laser engraver that they have used on several pistols. Give Mike "A" ( I can't say or spell his last name) a call and ask about engraving.


----------



## The Longhunter (Sep 26, 2014)

If that's all you want, contact a local trophy shop or high end jeweler.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Klepper said:


> I am looking to get a shot gun engraved. Nothing fancy. Just some initials and a small quote basically.
> I live in Columbus, Ga. Anyone know of a reputable shop? I can travel if need be.



Most any machine shop now has CNC milling machines.
Most of the software supports engraving function.
Columbus is full of them.

Take the part you want off and tell them what you want.
They will be able to show it to you on a computer screen
BEFORE anything is cut.

May save you some travel time and expense.


----------



## Klepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the help! I ended up finding someone in Americus, Ga to do it.


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 2, 2014)

Klepper said:


> Thanks for the help! I ended up finding someone in Americus, Ga to do it.



for future reference there is a guy at the knife shop on post that has a laser engraver that will do anything you can think of. can't think of the guys name or the name of the shop but he's in the troop store at Sand Hill on 11th Airborne Div Rd.


----------



## Klepper (Oct 2, 2014)

joey1919 said:


> for future reference there is a guy at the knife shop on post that has a laser engraver that will do anything you can think of. can't think of the guys name or the name of the shop but he's in the troop store at Sand Hill on 11th Airborne Div Rd.


I contacted him. Can't take weapons on base!


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 2, 2014)

Klepper said:


> I contacted him. Can't take weapons on base!



Guess you're probably right, wonder if you could disassemble and only take the part you wanted engraved, that would also probably depend on the part.


----------

